

Any feedback on my app: Create PDF album from your photos - redpill27

It is a lean project I have been hacking on in my spare time. The app is a result of learning new (to me) technologies - backbone, celery, django-piston.<p>I'm not sure if the app is useful or if it solves some real problem in its current state. I would appreciate any feedback and ideas to iterate on.<p>Link: http://images2pdf.com<p>You can use this registration code: FORHN150D
======
md1515
I think that is pretty dang cool. Perhaps one expansion could allow people to
add some text - details about each photo if an explanation is required. Either
way, that's a neat site - nice work.

------
iworkforthem
I think you make the pdf a step further to make it into a printable photo
album or calendar, etc.. and thru supplier like zazzle, cafepress, etc... to
have an actual album, etc.

